# Help with grass mantid nymph



## jcaravia (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi all --

I believe I found a grass mantid nymph about a month ago (on my bed!) and have been attempting to raise it ever since. Very tiny head and body -- about a third of an inch long total. Probably L1.

Here's my problem. I've had it about month and it's never molted and only eaten once! I've fed it aphids and small fruit flies with little success. It only ate one aphid to date! The little guy does, though, drink water at least once a day after a mist.

I'm afraid it's wasting away and would hate to see it die. I've never quite seen a mantid this delicate and would love any suggestions.

Am currently raising a B. Mendica L3/L4 no problem...

Many thanks


----------



## Asa (Aug 30, 2007)

Before I answer your question check out the intro forum.


----------



## jcaravia (Aug 30, 2007)

Ah, is that how it works. Happy to introduce myself. Am a newbie to the whole online forum thing


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

Same with my I oratoria. When i first caught it, it never ate, always trying to escape. I left 4 fruitflies in the container it was in and it ate it when i wasn't home. I kept it for 3 weeks and was about to let it go, but the next morning it molted and as an L3 it was very hard to feed it because all it does is try to get away.

If you really want to keep it. Just leave it in a container with fruit flies and leave it alone for a while. Worked for me. My I. oratoria is almost an adult now and is more successful now than when it was young


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 30, 2007)

Grass mantis moults frequently, L1 not moulting for a month is not a good sign. You probably have a L2 or L3 nymph or of different species. Does the nymph looks like the following? These are newly born grass mantis (_Thesprotia Graminis_) only about 5 mm long.







Where are you located?


----------



## jcaravia (Aug 30, 2007)

Many thanks, Sparky and Yen for your help! Unfortunately, I don't how to post a picture. My nymph actually has a much smaller head and much longer antenna. I'll send you a pic via email.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 31, 2007)

Received your pic Jcaravia. Afraid what you have there is not a mantis although the pic wasn't clear, maybe some other kind of bugs like this one below


----------



## chun (Aug 31, 2007)

btw, what is that yen? I saw something similar when i was in costa rica


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 31, 2007)

It was a thread-legged bug (Emesinae).


----------



## jcaravia (Aug 31, 2007)

Yen, that's exactly it! I've been looking all over the internet last night after your email... but your found it. This explains so much of my confusion! I have to admit that I'm a bit ashamed in think it was a mantis, but the bug nymph is so small that it's hard to distinguish.

Now I have to figure out how to care for it. It has some pretty interesting behaviors.

Thanks again (to everyone but especially Yen) for all your help.


----------



## Hypoponera (Sep 1, 2007)

If your critter is so small and delicate, you may need to find something smaller to feed it. Have you tried springtails? They are smaller then wingless fruit flies.


----------



## jcaravia (Sep 1, 2007)

That's a great idea. Many thanks


----------

